# Homebanking Software?

## MIT_Service

Hallo, 

kennt einer von euch eine Linux Software mit der man in Deutschland Homebanking machen kann (die tollen Java web interfaces mag ich nicht sonderlich) wie unter win z.B. mit StarMoney?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit und sind diese positiv oder negativ?

----------

## easy2k

Schau dir mal moneyplex an http://www.matrica.de/prodmatrics.htm

Das Prog soll ganz gut sein. Ist aber komerziell und kostet daher euros.

----------

## Altanos

emerge gnucash sollte auch helfen.

CU

Altanos

----------

## BlackEye

gnucash macht mir aber den Eindruckm, als wäre es kein Homebanking Programm...

oder missverstehe ich das Ding?  :Smile: 

Sieht mir mehr nach Buchhaltung aus ...

----------

## py-ro

Also die neuste Version von gnucash unterstützt auch HBCI.

Welche Version ist eigentlich im Portage?

----------

## BlackEye

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/slib-2.4.3

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/g-wrap-1.2.1-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libghttp-1.0.9-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gal-0.20-r1

[ebuild    U ] dev-util/guile-1.4-r3

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.19-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/guppi-0.40.3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-1.0.4

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.10-r2

[ebuild  N   ] app-office/gnucash-1.6.8

 :Smile: 

----------

## format c:

gnucash_1.7.5_beta wurde vor kurzem released. Die unterstützt auf jeden Fall HBCI.

http://www.gnucash.org/en/

Ich habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrung mit Home-Banking und will erst demnächst damit beginnen. Gibt es da eigentlich Bedenken bzgl. der Sicherheit?   :Evil or Very Mad:   Bisher war ich skeptisch, ist aber schon verdammt praktisch.

----------

## BlackEye

jo, was ist schon sicher?   :Rolling Eyes: 

aber angucken werd ich mir das auch mal .. Homebanking ist schon eine bequeme und feine Sache  :Smile: 

Der Mensch ist ja faul   :Smile: 

----------

## hopfe

Also ich denke bei HBCI dürfte es sicherheitsmässig keine Bedenken geben.  Außer man verrät seine Passwörter an Dritte  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Also PIN/TAN dürfte genau so sicher sein

Ausser du neigst dazu die TAN Liste zu verlieren.

----------

## -13-

Wie bekommt man GnuCash 1.8 denn installiert denn im Portage isses ja nicht und Mit den Sourcen funzt es nicht.

----------

## darge0flex

Dann hilft wohl nur, selbst ein ebuild zu schreiben!   :Laughing: 

----------

## MIT_Service

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33390

Hier gibts ne Anleitung zum erstellen von nem gnucash 1.8 ebuild

habs selber aus Zeitmangel leider noch nicht testen können, sieht aber recht unkompliziert aus.

Und im portage tree wirds wohl vor dem release von Gentoo 1.4 final nicht landen denk ich.

----------

## -13-

Danke werds mal testen

OpenHBCI muss auch noch drauf dann oder???? Vorher Hinterher??!?

Dabei isses doch net oder?

Wollte es so kompilieren aber das funzt gar net. irgendein C++ Fehler bei configure direkt am anfang.

----------

## Larde

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> OpenHBCI muss auch noch drauf dann oder???? Vorher Hinterher??!? 

 

Das ist ein Punkt. Hab ich nicht getestet, weil nicht benötigt. Aber installier einfach *vorher* openhbci (ist aber nicht im portage-tree...) und im gnucash-ebuild dann noch ein --enable-hbci in das econf --enable-gui ${myconf}. Dann sollte es klappen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wollte es so kompilieren aber das funzt gar net. irgendein C++ Fehler bei configure direkt am anfang.

 

Hmm, sorry. Bei mir hat's reibungslos geklappt. Poste doch mal den Fehler...

Gruß,

Larde.

P.S. Hab leider null Erfahrung im .ebuild schreiben, sonst würde ich mich an 'nem openhbci ebuild versuchen. Aber irgendjmd. springt da bestimmt früher oder später ein...  :Wink: 

P.S.2. So, ich setz mich jetzt einfach mal hin und versuche die benötigten .ebuilds zu schreiben. Bin durchaus lernwillig...

----------

## Larde

Ok, feddich.

Vorneweg nochmal: Ich weiß nicht, wie man .ebuilds baut!

Im Paket http://mortal.de/stuff/gnucash_etc.tar.gz sind die folgenden Files enthalten:

```
kn@schmerle portage.local $ tar tfz gnucash_etc.tar.gz

net-libs/openhbci/openhbci-0.9.6.ebuild

net-libs/openhbci/files/digest-openhbci-0.9.6

dev-libs/g-wrap/g-wrap-1.3.4.ebuild

dev-libs/g-wrap/files/digest-g-wrap-1.3.4

app-office/gnucash/gnucash-1.8.0.ebuild

app-office/gnucash/files/digest-gnucash-1.8.0
```

Wenn man das USE-Flag "hbci" benutzt, wird gnucash mit dem openhbci Interface gebaut. Das ofx Interface hab ich mal draußen gelassen, was ist das eigentlich genau?  :Wink: 

Ich kann wie gesagt für nix garantieren, bei mir hat's aber durchkompiliert und ich kann auch den hbci Druiden aufrufen:[img:8a3c78d64d]http://mortal.de/Bilder/gnucash_hbci.png[/img:8a3c78d64d]

Da ich keinen hbci Zugang habe, kann ich's aber nicht testen.

Tja, vielleicht hilft das ja jmd.

Gruß,

Larde.

P.S. Nicht vergessen, >=dev-libs/g-wrap-1.3 auszumaskieren...

----------

## Realmaker

Hallo

Ja, ich grabe einen alten Thread aus, aber wenn es schon einen zu dem Thema gibt, brauch ich ja keinen neuen aufmachen.

Wie seht es heute mit Homebanking unter Linux aus? Gibt es inzwischen neuere Alternativen? Kann man StarMoney emulieren (odfer auch andere Programme)?

Danke

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

ich benutz immer noch das web-interface meiner Bank. Mit den softwarelösungen hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, kam immer wieder vor das Überweisungen nicht abgeschickt wurden etc...(unter Windows damals, für linux hab ichs noch nicht probiert).

Ich denk mal Starmoney kann man mit Win4Lin emulieren, wenn´s unter win98 läuft. Win4lin is eh klasse, endlich hab ich mathcad und mechanical desktop unter linux! (und das noch schneller als native in windows *lol*)

----------

## moe

Unter Win4Lin müsste es mit Starmoney klappen, unter Wine denke ich mal nicht, da es in der neuesten Version stark auf dem IE basiert.. Für ein sicherheitskritisches Programm auch irgendiwe eine schlechte Lösung..

Aber gabs hier nichtmal einen, der Moneyplex kaufen und einen Erfahrungsbericht posten wollte?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Thorir

Hi,

ich habe es nie hinbekommen Starmoney unter wine laufen zu lassen.

Ich benutze jetzt seit zwei Jahren Moneyplex und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

HBCI klappt hier einwandfrei.

----------

## xmit

Hi,

ich benutze moneyplex seit Jahren und kann es sehr empfehlen. Deine Bank muss allerdings HBCI, zumindest im Pin/Tan Verfahren unterstützen.

HBCI geht definitiv mit Sparda, Deutsche Bank, Postbank. Es geht definitiv nicht mit Diba, die schaffen es ja kaum, dass ihr Webinterface mit Mozilla läuft, von Konqueror mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Moneyplex ist jedenfalls super, damit behält man immer den Überblick über seine finanzielle Lage, erkennt Tendenzen und wagt Prognosen. Allerdings empfiehlt es sich, möglichst viel mit Karte zu Zahlen, dann kannst du die Buchung direkt einer (ggf. selbst konfigurierten)  Kategorie zu zu ordnen. Barentnahmen muss man erst mühsam aufsplitten, dass macht nicht wirklich Spaß, es sei denn man zählt auch gerne mal Erbsen.

U.a. kann man dann mit moneyplex über Jahre in die Vergangenheit blicken und z.B. grafisch aufberieten lassen, wie sich die Telefon-, Lebensmittel- oder Autoausgaben etc. entwickelt haben.

Das Online Banking wie Überweisung, Dauerauftrag einrichten, Terminübweisung etc. geht, versteht sich von selbst.

Die Oberfläche von moneyplex ist erfrischend anders und einfach. Wer will, kann es unter Windows und Gentoo gleichzeitig benutzen, sofern beide Zugang auf die Daten haben. Aber mir ist Windows ehrlich gesagt zu unsicher.  :Wink: 

Gruß

Martin

----------

## moe

HBCI geht mit Postbank?? Die haben mir letztens erst erzählt dass sie kein HBCI anbieten, auch nicht in naher Zukunft?

Meinst du Pin/Tan oder hatte der Typ von der Postbank Unsinn erzählt?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## xmit

Also ich kann definitiv die Postbank per PIN/TAN und mit moneyplex benutzen. Allerdings blicke ich bei der Technik nicht so ganz durch, ob es sich bei der Postbank um das normale PIN/TAN oder HBCI-PIN/TAN handelt. Laut Matrica kann moneyplex eigentlich nur HBCI aber möglicherweise haben die für die Postbank eine Ausnahme implementiert. Zur Not mal Matrica fragen.

----------

## Auka

Nutze ebenfalls Moneyplex mit einem seriellen Towitoko Chipdrive micro per HBCI - funktioniert perfekt und ist seinen Preis eigentlich wert  :Smile: 

(Allerdings muss man app-misc/towitoko definitiv mit speziellen Einstellungen kompilieren sonst wollte der Reader einfach nicht. Mein Bugreport ist seit einer Weile in Portage, d.h. man muss "app-misc/towitoko" nur mit der neuen USE Flag "moneyplex" emergen...)

----------

## flo_02_mu

Also vorweg: Es gibt bereits seit längerem eine nicht-komerzielle Lösung für Linux, die da heißt openhbci. Das ist die Bibliothek die zu Grunde liegt. Unterstützt wird sowohl HBCI per Chipkarte (-> libchipcard wird benötigt) also auch per Datei/Diskette. Darauf setzt einerseits Gnucash auf (hbci muss einkompiliert werden), andererseits kann man auch auf das Consolentool aqmoney zurückgreifen, was für Überweisungen, Kontostände, etc. ausreicht. Ganz nett ist auch kopenhbci, jedoch...

...ist openhbci2 (auch openhbci-tng genannt) im Anmarsch, welches einen noch größeren Funktionsumfang hat (Sammellastschriften, etc.). Deshalb wird die alte Version (und die damit verbundenen Interfaces wie kopenhbci, gnucash mit hbci, etc.) nicht mehr sonderlich gepflegt, läuft jedoch nach wie vor einwandfrei. Über kurz oder lang wird man jedoch mit openhbci2 auf der sichereren Seite sein.

Flo, seit fast 2 Jahren linux-hbciler   :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

jetzt bin ich doch mal verwirrt.. Kann mir gerade mal jemand sagen, ob das PIN/TAN Verfahren der Sparkasse HCBI ist oder nicht?

HCBI war doch mit extra Hardware, oder nicht? Weil hier mal die Rede von "HCBI-PIN/TAN" und 'normalen' "PIN/TAN" die Rede war. Kann ich nun gnucash und/oder die komerzielle Lösung (moneyplex) mit den PIN/TAN der Sparkasse nutzen oder müsste ich meinen Account dort umstellen lassen!?

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> jetzt bin ich doch mal verwirrt.. Kann mir gerade mal jemand sagen, ob das PIN/TAN Verfahren der Sparkasse HCBI ist oder nicht?

 

Ja und nein.  :Wink:  Eigentlich nicht, es war grundsätzlich nicht so gedacht gewesen, denn das Konzept PIN/TAN widerspricht ja dem eigentlichen HBCI-Gedanken. Es eine Art "Aufsatz" auf HBCI welcher von Moneyplex (komerziell) AFAIK bereits unterstützt wird, für die freie HBCI-Bibliothek openhbci ist er bereis in Arbeit.

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> HCBI war doch mit extra Hardware, oder nicht?

 

Nicht zwangsweise. Es gibt die Methode mit Chipkarte, aber auch mit "Sicherheitsdiskette", was nichts anderes als eine Datei ist.

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Kann ich nun gnucash und/oder die komerzielle Lösung (moneyplex) mit den PIN/TAN der Sparkasse nutzen oder müsste ich meinen Account dort umstellen lassen!?

 

PIN/TAN kannst du mit Moneyplex meines Wissens nutzen, bei der Bank musst du dabei nichts ändern. Für Gnucash (openhbci-basierend) musst du noch ein wenig warten, oder du stellst (bei deiner Bank) auf "echtes" HBCI um, was bei den Sparkassen nur mit Chipkarte geht.

Achja, eines hätte ich fast vergessen:

Es gibt noch hbci4java das kann glaube ich auch PIN/TAN.

Flo

----------

## BlackEye

ah suppi. Gute Antwort, danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xmit

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen dem älteren PIN/TAN und dem neueren HBCI-PIN/TAN. Letzteres unterstützt moneyplex aber auch die ein oder andere Sparkasse: http://www.kskbb.de/d38d36288553e901/pb.htm

Für diese Verfahren ist keinerlei Hardware erforderlich, nichtmal eine Diskette, was nicht unbedingt einen sehr sicheren Eindruck macht. Dennoch ist es erfreulich viel komfortabler.

Früher hatte ich immer den CyberJack von ReinertSCT verwendet. Dieser USB Kartenleser mit Tastatur wird schon durch einen Treiber im Kernel unterstützt und war somit problemlos in Installation und Handhabung.

----------

## sarahb523

@flo_02_mu 

Ich habe es noch nicht komplett verstanden. Ich gehe immer über ein web-interface zu meiner bank. Dort gebe ich pin/tan ein und kann mein kontostand sehen und ab und an überweise ich mal was. Kann ich sowas mit moneyplex und/oder gnucash auch machen?

Irgendwie vewirren mich das ganze pin/tan hbci-pin/tan, habci, hbci2....

----------

## xmit

Na klar geht das mit solcher Software, dafür ist sie da. Sie kann aber noch mehr. Die meisten Webinterfaces verschaffen dir keinen Überblick, wofür du dein Geld Monat für Monat, Jahr für Jahr ausgibst. Dabei finde ich das sehr interessant.

----------

## flo_02_mu

Nein, sicher kann man nur sagen, dass es mit Moneyplex vielleicht geht, und mit Gnucash definitiv (noch) nicht. 

Auf http://www.linuxwiki.de/GnuCash (Abschnitt 3.4) ist das Thema Pin/Tan nochmal ganz gut erklärt.

----------

## xmit

Ähm stimmt.  :Shocked:  Ob moneyplex mit deiner Bank funktioniert, solltest du klären, bevor du Geld dafür ausgibst. Funktionierendes Pin/Tan per Web ist noch nicht mal ein Indiz.

Ich dachte, die Frage bezog sich auf "Kontostand ansehen" und "ab und zu überweisen".  Hatte zu schnell gelesen und zu wenig nachgedacht.

----------

## sarahb523

Also meine bank benutzt "PIN/TAN über Sonderlösungen" schade das gnucash das nicht unterstützen wird. Nun denke ich drüber nach mittelfristig auf "PIN/TAN über HBCI" umzusteigen. wichtig ist mir aber das es ohne zusätzliche hardware auskommt und das ich es auch  ortsunabhängig (also über web-interface) nutzen kann. Ist dies mit dem Verfahren überhaupt möglich?

----------

## flo_02_mu

Sollte machbar sein. Ich habe z.B. hier bei der Sparkasse erst einen ganz "normalen" Pin/Tan Zugang gehabt und bin dann auf hbci mit chipkarte umgestiegen. Dabei habe ich meinen Pin/Tan-Zugang behalten, d.h. ich habe jetzt die freie Auswahl.  :Smile: 

Aber das mit der Hardware würde ich nicht so als Abschreckungspunkt sehen, im Gegenteil, das funktioniert einwandfrei, ist wesentlich praktischer als Pin/Tan, obendrein sicherer und kostet an Anschaffung nicht die Welt.

----------

## hiroki

hi!

nur mal so eine zwischenfrage... das chipkarten-lesegerät ließ sich einwandfrei installieren? keine schwierigkeiten oder irgendwelche macken? weil ich überlege mir auch auf karte umzusteigen... vor allem weil GnuCash NIEMALS pin/tan beherrschen wird.. und zum online-banking möchte ich nicht extra windows haben und booten müssen.

ach ja, ich hatte mal auf meinem alten rechner (so im april diesen jahres) versucht GnuCash zu installieren, jedoch musste man es unter Kernel 2.4.x kompilieren UND laufen lassen. lief irgendwie nicht mit kernel 2.6. Ist das mittlerweile behoben und voll lauffähig unter kernel 2.6? würde mich brennnnnnend interessieren. hehe.

gruß,

hiroki

----------

## flo_02_mu

Also das mit dem Kartenleser war echt kein Problem. Ich hab so nen billigen verwendet, ohne Tastaturfeld, der taugt einwandfrei, ansonsten vllt. vorher mal auf http://libchipcard.sf.net nachgucken, dort müsste stehen welche Leser unterstützt werden.

Gnucash funktioniert ebenfalls.  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

Hallo,

Ich hab jetzt beides mal ausprobiert...

GnuCash: Ich werd aus dem programm einfach nicht schlau... Man kann zwar ein HBCI-Setup machen aber das wars. Nachher kann ich irgendwie nichts mehr machen. Ausser jeden tag meine Ausgaben eintragen und sie Summe ansehen... Von Homebanking keine Spur...

Moneyplex: Ich bekomms einfach nicht zum laufen. Ich habs zwar installliert, so dass es erfolgreich meine Chipkarte auselsen kann, aber wenn ich dann den Kontostand holen will, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung: Das Betriebssystem ist nicht richtig installiert? Hat es jemand geschafft diesen Fehler zu beheben? Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich suchen soll...

----------

## xmit

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moneyplex: ..., bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung: Das Betriebssystem ist nicht richtig installiert?

 

Na, die Meldung ist ja nicht sehr hilfreich. Zum Glück ist sie mir nie untergekommen. Im readme.txt steht ja auch nicht viel drin, was das OS bieten muss, jedenfalls wohl openssl. Frag doch mal matricia was die Meldung bedeuten könnte.

----------

## ts77

bei mir lief moneyplex immer ohne probleme (außer im 64bit-Modus :-/) ... selbst über mehrere verschiedene Linux-Distros ... einfach immer das Moneyplex-Verzeichnis kopiert und nur über ./start gestartet.

----------

## dreadhead

Matricia hab ich schon gefragt... Die haben gemeint ich müsste einen Support-Vertrag kaufen...

Ich hab eigendlich auch nur das .moneyplex-verzeichnis kopiert... openssl ist installiert...

Das witzige daran ist, dass das Programm ja erfolgreich auf die Chipkarte zugreifen kann. Nur, sobald ich eine Verbindung mit dem Server aufbauen will funktionierts nicht mehr...

----------

## ignatz

Ich kann euch leider nicht bei eurem Problem helfen, aber eventuell habt ihr mir ja ne Antwort auf meine Frage...

Bisher nutzte ich gnucash um über hbci olinebanking zu betreiben, wurde mit dem Programm aber nicht wirklich glücklich und daher hab ich mir am Wochenende Moneyplex bestellt und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, lässt sich der von gnucash erstellte private hbci key in moneyplex importieren, oder muss ich meine Bank bitten den Schlüssel zu löschen?

Vielen Dank

----------

## ignatz

Naja, der schlüssel scheint sich auf jedenfall nicht importieren zu lassen.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine frage, wenn ich ein chipdrive in Moneyplex verwende (dabei denke ich an das towitoko micro USB), benötige ich dann eine spezielle hbci chipkarte, wie sie für happige 25¤ von matrica angeboten wird oder tuts die, die beim cardreader dabei ist oder muss ich mir gar eine von der Bank holen?

----------

## flo_02_mu

Langsam, du musst da jetzt zwischen Chipkarte und Chipkarte unterscheiden.  :Wink: 

Es gibt DDV-Karten und es gibt RSA-Karten. DDV-Karten bekommst du normalerweise immer von der Bank (ich glaube z.B. alle Sparkassen verwenden das). Die kostet so um die 8 Euro.

Da du anscheinend bisher eine Schlüsseldatei verwendet hast, wirst du wohl eine RSA-Karte benötigen, denn dort wird quasi die Schlüsseldatei drauf abgespeichert (so habe ich das zumindest verstanden, nicht hauen falls das nicht stimmt  :Wink: ). Da solltest du dann eigentlich aber freie Wahl haben und nicht auf die Matrica-Karten angewiesen sein...

Übrigens, für Neugierige: Es tut sich zur Zeit ein wenig in Sachen HBCI unter Linux: Die openhbci-Entwickler basteln zur Zeit an einer neuen Implementierung und es gibt auch schon ein paar nette Anwendungen dafür. Siehe http://www.aquamaniac.de/aqbanking

- Flo

----------

## ignatz

Der Karte bezüglich bin ich frei, da sich die keyfile von gnucash eh nicht importieren lässt und ich deshalb meinen öffentlichen Schlüssel bei der Bank löschen lassen muss.

Mich würde dann vor allem interesiseren ob DDV und RSA die selben Reader benötigen und was die jeweiligen Vorteile sind und ob sich 25¤ für eine RSA karte lohnen. Soweit ich weiß wird bei RSA direkt auf der karte kodiert und dekodiert (RSA eben). Bedeutet das aber nun das DDV unsicherer ist?

Was ist nun eigentlich mit dem Kärtchen, dass bei vielen Chipdrives wie Towitoko schon dabei ist? Ist dieses auch onlinebanking tauglich?

Was verwendet ihr und was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld mit mir  :Wink: 

----------

## xmit

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Was verwendet ihr und was sind eure Erfahrungen?

 

Als Software verwende ich seit ein paar Jahren moneyplex. Zunächst unter Windows, dann unter Windows und Linux und jetzt nur noch Linux, weil es sicherer ist  :Wink: 

Angefangen hatte ich mit einer Karte und einem einfachen Chipkartenlesegerät von der Deutsche Bank 24. Kostete 47.-DM, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das Lesegerät verfügt über keinerlei Tasten, wird über Serielle und PS/2 (Stromversorgung) an den PC angeschlossen und hergestellt wurde es vermutlich von towitoko.

Später bin ich auf ein USB Lesegerät von Reinert SCT (http://www.reiner-sct.com/), Modell CyberJack, umgestiegen, da mein neues Notebook keine Serielle hatte. Ausserdem ist es IMHO sicherer, wegen der Tasten.

Der cyberJack wird direkt vom Kernel unterstützt und funktionierte auch sehr gut, bis kernel 2.6 rauskam. Fortan funktionierte die Erkennung nur etwa jedes zweite mal, kann man mit leben, aber es nervt. Das ist aber schon eine Weile her und ich vermute mal, dass das Problem mitlerweile gelöst ist. Der Support von Reinert SCT was immer sehr hilfsbereit.

Hinzu kam dann aber auch, dass die deutsche Bank anfing Kontogebühren zu erheben. Da ich sowieso nicht sonderlich zufrieden war, habe ich mir eine Bank mit kostenloser Kontoführung und mit gutem Internet Banking, insbesondere HBCI PIN/TAN gesucht. Geldautomaten an jeder Hausecke sind zweitrangig. 

Vielleicht ist HBCI PIN/TAN nicht so sicher, aber auf jeden Fall ist es praktischer, man muss nicht immer das Gerät und Karte herauskramen. Ausserdem glaube ich gar nicht mal, dass es unsicherer wäre, immerhin sind die TANs nicht auch dem Rechner gespeichert.

Computersicherheit ist sowieso eine sehr relative und ungewisse Sache, den Experten glaube ich da schon lange nicht mehr. Sehr gefreut hat mich da auch kürzliche eine Nachricht meiner Bank, wonach sich die Beweislast zu meinen Gunsten umgekehrt hat. 

Jetzt liegen hier zwei Kartenlesegeräte ungenutzt herum. Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich würde sie für die Hälfte des Neupreises abgeben. Sie sehen aus wie neu und funktionieren garantiert.

Martin

----------

## dreadhead

Ich hab von der SEB-Bank eine Chipkarte und das Towitoko-RS232-PS/2 Lesegerät geschenkt bekommen... Es funktioniert auch wunderbar Mit Moneyplex. Nur dass ich Moneyplex wie gesagt nicht unter Gentoo zum Laufen bekomme.

----------

## Ezekeel

nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung weg von HBCI die man vielleicht wissen sollte wenn man sich überlegt von Quicken auf Moneyplex umzusteigen. 

Moneyplex bietet NICHT die möglichkeit vordisponierte Umsätze einzustellen was ich als solch ein großes Defizit empfinde, dass ich es bereue moneyplex gekauft zu haben. Eigentlich nutze ich mein Homebankingprogramm um den Überblick über meine Finanzen nicht zu verlieren, was ohne diese Funktion, bzw. ein T-Kontenblatt nahezu unmöglich ist. 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass es bullsh*t ist - aber nahe dran! Hab mir extra die Pro version gekauft und bis auf ein wenig klickibunti bietet dieses Programm eigentlich nichts! Das ganze könnte ich mir auch mit einer Tabelle/Datenbank zusammenstellen was dieses Programm kann - mal von dem online Umsätze abfragen abgesehen. Aber das ganze in eine Tabelle eintragen, und dann ein paar Diagramme dazu zeichnen ist nun wirklich kein Meisterwerk. Die schnittstellen sind was anderes - aber naja... wer muss schon wirklich die Devisenkurse wissen etc. pp.

Ich wollte es nur mal anmerken, da matrica ja ein riesen geheimnis um ihr Produkt macht. Demos sucht man vergebens wenn man kein suse nutzer ist!! Habe auch per Email angefragt -> 0Antwort!!

----------

## Luxus

hmm iich wollt mir jetzt auch mal gnucash anschauen und komme leider nicht mal zum kompilieren...

openhbci bricht leider bei mir ab :/

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I./core -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -MT mediumpluginlist.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mediumpluginlist.Tpo -c mediumpluginlist.cpp -o mediumpluginlist.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I./core -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -MT loader.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/loader.Tpo -c loader.cpp -o loader.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden    -o libopenhbci.la -rpath /usr/lib -version-info 14:2:0 cmdlineoptions.lo conf.lo filestream.lo parser.lo simpleconfig.lo stream.lo outbox.lo outboxjob.lo outboxjobs.lo outboxjobkeys.lo outboxaccjobs.lo outboxstojobs.lo api.lo api_c.lo progressmonitor.lo loader.lo progressmonitorcb.lo pluginfile.lo plugin.lo mediumpluginfile.lo mediumplugin.lo mediumpluginlist.lo init_plugins.lo core/libopenhbci-core.la  -L/usr/lib -lcrypto  ../../src/plugins/keyfile/librdhfile.la 

libtool: link: cannot find the library `../../src/plugins/keyfile/librdhfile.la'

```

vielleicht hat jemand ne idee?

----------

## Luxus

wie ich auch gerade gesehn habe ist die version im portage nicht mehr aktuell :/ (also von gnucash)

die neuste 1.8.10 braucht kein openhbci mehr ..

dafür aber ein paar andere sachen

siehe :

http://linuxwiki.de/GnuCash#head-61b93880eac993d67d3f33079dc5b6a038876464

würde mich freuen wenn sich da vielleicht noch was tut.. weil wegen onlinebanking das betriebssystem wechseln nervt ;D

----------

## klemi

nach dem Lesen des zuvor gezeigten Link bzgl. GnuCash stellt sich für mich jetzt die Frage, wird denn die Postbank jetzt mit der neuesten Version unterstützt (Hinweis in wiki HBCI PIN/TAN-Unterstützung) oder nicht?

Wird GnuCash auch in Portage geplegt? Oder wie kann man es unter Gentoo zum Laufenb bringen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

```
esearch gnucash

[ Results for search key : gnucash ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-office/gnucash

      Latest version available: 1.8.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9,223 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnucash.org/

      Description: A personal finance manager

      License:     GPL-2

```

hth,

ciao

----------

## Luxus

es geht um die neuste version 1.8.10 die leider noch nicht eingeflegt wurde..

----------

## moe

 *klemi wrote:*   

> wird denn die Postbank jetzt mit der neuesten Version unterstützt (Hinweis in wiki HBCI PIN/TAN-Unterstützung) oder nicht?
> 
> 

 

Nein, da die Postbank kein HBCI anbietet.

----------

## xmit

Mach doch einen Bugreport in dem um das Update bittest. Das HBCI-Pin/Tan finde ich sehr interessant. Vielleicht probiere ich Gnucash dann auch mal.

----------

## hoschi

 *MIT_Service wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> kennt einer von euch eine Linux Software mit der man in Deutschland Homebanking machen kann (die tollen Java web interfaces mag ich nicht sonderlich) wie unter win z.B. mit StarMoney?
> 
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit und sind diese positiv oder negativ?

 

Wir setzen schon lange nicht mehr auf "Java", zum Glück für alle, an dem Tag gabs gleich eine kleiner Feier in der zuständigen Abteilung. Das dürfte auch Branchenstandard sein, ansonsten würde ich mich mal dringend bei meiner Bank beschweren (bitte nicht beim Vorstand!), sonder bei der zuständigen Abteilung. Die sind sicher für jeden Kunden dankbar der sich beschwert, die denken nicht anders, glaubs mir  :Wink: 

 Juhuuu, wir sind Java ein für alle mal los! *feier*

Ich rate jedem Kunden mit halbwegs vernünftigem Browser zum Online-Banking über die Website, es ist einfach und unkompliziert, und macht praktisch nie Probleme. Man lasstet damit dem Browser zwar noch mehr "Vertrauen" auf, aber wenn ich sehe wie die Deutsche-Telekom weiterhin mit aller Gewalt ihr "mieses kleines Online-Banking-Modul" verzapft, dann kriege ich so nen Hals...ich muss nicht weiter Ausschweifen  :Wink: 

<edit> dürfte auch erklären warum ich eine ausgeprägte abneigung gegen das wort java haben, und selbiges nie wieder meinen desktop berühren wird.

----------

## hoschi

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> jetzt bin ich doch mal verwirrt.. Kann mir gerade mal jemand sagen, ob das PIN/TAN Verfahren der Sparkasse HCBI ist oder nicht?
> 
> HCBI war doch mit extra Hardware, oder nicht? Weil hier mal die Rede von "HCBI-PIN/TAN" und 'normalen' "PIN/TAN" die Rede war. Kann ich nun gnucash und/oder die komerzielle Lösung (moneyplex) mit den PIN/TAN der Sparkasse nutzen oder müsste ich meinen Account dort umstellen lassen!?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich rate dir dringend von "Möchtegern-Beratern" im Internet ab, ich bin selber Bankkaufmann, ich bitte dich, glaube mir. Egal um was es geht, diese Leute haben keine Ahnung, und ihnen zu glauben ist genau so sinnlos wie gefährlich.

Auch wenn es hier nicht um Geldaufnahme/Geldanlage geht!

Lass dich von den Leuten in der Geschäftsstelle beraten, es weiß bei bestem Willen nicht jeder Bescheid, aber irgend jemand ist im dem Thema immer Fit  :Very Happy: 

PIN/TAN und HBCI sind unterschiedliche Verfahren, wobei bei HBCI die Tanliste vom PIN/TAN-Verfahren durch die HBCI-Karte ersetzt wird. Das erhöht auf der einen Seite die Sicherheit (keine Liste die meist Daheim rumliegt), und reduziert kostspieligen Aufwand auf dauer. Außerdem ist es besser bei größeren "Buchungsmengen" aka. Überweisungen.

Vom HBCI-Verfahren gibt es drei Sicherheitsstufen mit entsprechenden Geräten, z.B. ist die Stufe drei am teuersten aber das Pin-Eingabe-Feld befindt sich auf einem gesondert Angeschlossen Gerät für deinen PC, somit umgeht man z.B. das Abfangen von Tastatureingaben usw.

Das ganze wird hier aber auch ziemlich teuer.

PS: http://www.sparkasse-neu-ulm-illertissen.de/banking_und_brokerage/online_banking_hbci/fragen_und_antworten_hbci.php?IFLBSERVERID=IF@@123@@IF

<edit>

Es gibt noch Diverse andere Projekte in der Richtung, z.b. die tollsten Ideen Seitens der "gelben Kollegen"...SMS-TAN-Versand und so ein Quatsch   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moe

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt noch Diverse andere Projekte in der Richtung, z.b. die tollsten Ideen Seitens der "gelben Kollegen"...SMS-TAN-Versand und so ein Quatsch  

 

Halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee.. Und es ist kein "Projekt in diser Richtung", da es nur ein Zusatzfeature zum normalen Pin/Tan Verfahren ist. Das, und dazu die Möglichkeit fürs Onlinebanking ein eigenen Benutzernamen und Passwort zu wählen, heisst für mich ich kann immer und überall, mal schnell Banking machen, ohne Karten oder Tan-Listen herumztutragen, oder meine 5stellige nicht änderbare Online-Pin aufzuschreiben, da ich sie sonst vergesse..

Und trotz alledem könnte die Postbank ruhig mal ausm Tee kommen und HBCI einführen..

Hätte auch genügend Argumente für einen Spasskasse vs. Postbank Thread oder überhaupt SK vs. echte Banken, aber das wäre hier OT..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe ein verdammt überzeugendes Argument gegen die Postbank, aber dass darf ich hier nicht schreiben.

Zum Versand der TAN per SMS kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen, damals war das noch in der Schwebe (und ich weiß auch nur durch etwas zu große Neugierde davon). Ich Frage mich aber ab wann die Postbank solche TANs für ungültig erklären will, wenn ich so den Umgang mit Handys im allgemeinen Betrachte muss eine so "erworbene" TAN ja innerhalb von fünf Minuten automatisch ungültig werden, sonst könnte das ein sehr gefährlicher Sport werden, im Vergleich zum normalen PIN/TAN-Verfahren.

Hmm, ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr ob man diese SMS-Sache damals nicht schon auf Eis gelegt hatte (zumindest verschoben), oder nicht *grübel*, keine Ahnung  :Sad: 

Kannst du bei deinem KI die PIN nicht ändern?

----------

## Luxus

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Mach doch einen Bugreport in dem um das Update bittest. Das HBCI-Pin/Tan finde ich sehr interessant. Vielleicht probiere ich Gnucash dann auch mal.

 

da war schon jemand so nett

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73702

leider hat sich da noch nicht viel getan :/

----------

## moe

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zum Versand der TAN per SMS kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen, damals war das noch in der Schwebe (und ich weiß auch nur durch etwas zu große Neugierde davon). Ich Frage mich aber ab wann die Postbank solche TANs für ungültig erklären will, [...] sehr gefährlicher Sport werden [...]
> 
> Kannst du bei deinem KI die PIN nicht ändern?

 

Das "Mobile Tan" existiert, und die TANs sind 30 Minuten gültig.. Sicherheitskritisch ist es, aber wer es freischaltet, und danach Passwort und Handy weitergibt, hätte dasselbe vermutlich auch mit seiner TAN-Liste getan..  :Smile: 

Bei der PB kann ich die Pin ändern, davor bei der DB gings nicht, aber inzwischen scheints dort auch zu gehen, andere KIs kenn ich noch nicht, bis jetzt bin ich mit der PB noch zufrieden, und du darfst mich ja nicht gegen die PB überzeugen 

 :Laughing: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## reyneke

Hi!

Gibt's vielleicht 'ne Alternative zu GnuCash? Ich habe mein System grade von den Gnome-Libs befreit, weil ich eh kein Gnome benutze und wenn ich GnuCash installieren will, schaut's dann so aus:

```

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/slib-2.4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/g-wrap-1.3.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.37  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.22  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.9  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gal-0.24  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-1.1.10-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/guppi-0.40.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/gnucash-1.8.9  

```

Das ist mir etwas zu viel ...

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

